# The Overlook



## K9Kirk (Jul 15, 2021)

Just a snap of a wood stork overlooking the area.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 15, 2021)

Another great shot! I like the composition.


----------



## PJM (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice.  I like the highlighting on the back and the bill.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 15, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Another great shot! I like the composition.


Thanks, Jeff, I appreciate it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 15, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice.  I like the highlighting on the back and the bill.


Thanks, Pete, I appreciate it.


----------

